Ask HN: Why is there no search on Hacker News? - perseusprime11
======
dingdongding
There is search at the bottom of the page.

~~~
greenyoda
Or, if you prefer, you can bookmark
[https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com) (which is where the search
box at the bottom of the page takes you to).

